# Colombian Tegu for Sale or Trade



## Ollie's Mom (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all, 
I am selling/trading my Colombian Tegu, Ollie, because I need to get an Argentinian. I bought Ollie under the impression that he was an Argentinian. I need an Argentinian because I want to be able to take him/her to classrooms for educational purposes and to use as a support animal for myself after going through brain surgery and chemotherapy for brain cancer. Ollie is pretty good with handling but he is still pretty wild. If anyone is interested or if you know someone who is or where I might be able to find a good owner, please let me know. 
Thanks, 
Molly


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that just because it is an argentine does not guarantee that you will be able to take it out in public without a hassle.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 6, 2013)

This is true. I have one Argentine that started going out in public and then changed her maind and became a bit stressed by the whole idea. I have another that doesn't mind travelling at all.


----------



## Ollie's Mom (Nov 7, 2013)

Noted. Thanks for the info.


----------

